

Prediction: Commutative DB Patterns Ahead - dm_mongodb
http://dmerr.tumblr.com/post/516611295/prediction-commutative-db-patterns-ahead

======
justinsb
A good idea. Perhaps we should also invent some form of Structured Query
Language so that we can express these data operations.

